

Show HN: Fiddlewax Pro – Simple UI for making complex music - akumpf
https://fiddlewax.com/pro

======
akumpf
And here are direct links to the video/audio for those who don't like reading
text :)

Overview Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wx1tDcC_zM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wx1tDcC_zM)

Sample Audio: [https://soundcloud.com/adam-
kumpf/sets/fwpro](https://soundcloud.com/adam-kumpf/sets/fwpro)

30-sec Spot:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW1Jq6X64fM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EW1Jq6X64fM)

7-min Walkthrough:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMASFk1ksOM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMASFk1ksOM)

------
anilgulecha
This is cool! on the about page
([http://news.fiddlewax.com/about](http://news.fiddlewax.com/about)) you thank
nodejs. Is this project written in nodejs?! If yes, then when's the android
port of this out ?

